# Viper's out



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

$29.99... seems pretty nice. I might have to build one, although I don't like BSG very much.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Is that from AAA Hobbies in Magnolia, NJ . That is where im headed to tonight. I just got the call that the kits are in.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I got my production unit today and am very pleased with the modifications that they made from the test-shot I was lent to design my photoetch with.

I couldn't help myself and sat down this evening to smooth down the cockpit and install the PE (I just tacked it down with Micro Kristal Klear so I can remove it cleanly later and redo the cockpit for lighting):


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I got my production unit today and am very pleased with the modifications that they made from the test-shot I was lent to design my photoetch with.
> 
> I couldn't help myself and sat down this evening to smooth down the cockpit and install the PE (I just tacked it down with Micro Kristal Klear so I can remove it cleanly later and redo the cockpit for lighting):


Alright Paul you just have to stop this...... My viper's on it's way and
I think I just might need to get me some PE...... Very nice job.....:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks really nice, Paul! Crisp!

--H


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL job Paul! BTW, I see a hole that is presumably for the stick; has the pilot figure been modified so his hand on the stick is centered between his legs? If not, it is a QUICK fix! I was able to examine a test shot back in the fall , and this should be quite a hit! Hopefully this will be the kit that puts Moebius on the "mainstream" map!
Tom


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks, all.

Tom - yes, the pilot's been updated for the center stick position.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Once again a superb product,Paul


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Bwain no more said:


> .... Hopefully this will be the kit that puts Moebius on the "mainstream" map!
> Tom


Sorry Tom but I already had them there...LONG TIME AGO!!!

Paul,
Great job once again....your work is really top notch!

MMM


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Okay that picture just convinced me to order the PE set. 

On the subject of the stick: Is it an F-15E/F-18 stick like on the show? Is there a spare stick if you don't use the pilot figure? 
Also, if/when the MkVII kit comes out, the MkVII uses a side-stick like an F-16, as opposed to the between-the-knees stick of the MkII. Moebius won't be able to use the same pilot figure.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

RedHeadKevin said:


> On the subject of the stick: Is it an F-15E/F-18 stick like on the show? Is there a spare stick if you don't use the pilot figure?


There is a full stick on the sprues. You will have to cut it down and attach the base of the stick to the figure (since the figure has the stick in hand).


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

There won't be a problem with the figure for the MK7 - the test shot I had came with a side-stick holding pilot so I'm sure they'll use it for the MK7.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

ordered!

*rubs hands together* can't wait!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

photos anyone?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

jaws62666 said:


> Is that from AAA Hobbies in Magnolia, NJ . That is where im headed to tonight. I just got the call that the kits are in.


Picked mine up from there this morning, Jaws62666! They had a bunch of them on the shelf!

MMM


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> photos anyone?


culttvman has photos.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Mitchellmania said:


> photos anyone?


Photos of build up at Moebius website: http://moebiusmodels.com/viperMKII.php

- Denis


----------



## seahawkcruit (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Paul, 

Ordered the Photo Etch Set for my Mark II's yesterday. Your work is outstanding, can't wait to see what you have planned for the Big G. Keep up the good work!

Will


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Will!


----------



## bradb (May 22, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Picked mine up from there this morning, Jaws62666! They had a bunch of them on the shelf!
> 
> MMM


So if you've got one I have to ask... how big are they? Is there room to put a board inside that's 1.4" by 2.2" and less than .5" tall?

I was hoping there is room to put one of my boards inside of this thing for lighting...

Brad.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I got my Viper today from CultTVman. It took 2 days from the receipt of it's shipped to it arriving at my door step. Great service Steve! :thumbsup:

Now that I have it in my hands I was wondering are there lighting kits coming out anytime soon? This is a kit begging to be lit up.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

bradb said:


> So if you've got one I have to ask... how big are they? Is there room to put a board inside that's 1.4" by 2.2" and less than .5" tall?
> 
> I was hoping there is room to put one of my boards inside of this thing for lighting...
> 
> Brad.


Yeah you could fit that in the OLD Monogram kit and that was in 1/48 scale... much smaller.


----------



## bradb (May 22, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Yeah you could fit that in the OLD Monogram kit and that was in 1/48 scale... much smaller.


Well, having bought one of the first issue (with the rubber-band "missile launcher") I'm afraid to trust my memory when it comes to sizes and what fits where... I'm often mistaken these days.

Thanks,

Brad.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The old Monogram kit was 1:32, same as the "new" Monogram, same as the Moebius kit.


----------



## seahawkcruit (Mar 26, 2010)

Just got my Mark II's in the mail today. What a kit! This could almost pass for a snap together, as the parts are so finely tooled they fit together with no gaps and don't need a rubber band to hold position. I'm loving the size of the kit, and the detail is really impressive. I gotta say, what really catches my eye...the instructions. I know, I know, but seriously. Any company that prints their instructions in full color in that quality paper is serious about attention to detail. 
Moebius, you have a real jewel in this kit. If Galactica is anything like this, I'll be buying them by the case. You beat the crap out of anything any major company could put together in quality and detail. Bravo brother, Bravo.

Will


----------



## bradb (May 22, 2008)

wander1107 said:


> Now that I have it in my hands I was wondering are there lighting kits coming out anytime soon? This is a kit begging to be lit up.


Well I'm sure the usual suspects will have something available soon, just keep an eye out - it will be announced here.

It sounds like my Jupiter 2 main board will fit inside the Viper, and I can't imagine what effects the Viper has that would need more than a dozen LEDs to replicate (please forgive me but I've never seen the new series; I missed it when it was first on and now I've been avoiding all contact with the show until I can sit down with a stack of DVDs and watch from start to end). If nothing else I'll have some more boards ready around the first of next month and I'll try and grab a Viper kit to play with - I've been wanting to do a detailed post on using microcontrollers to light kits. Perhaps this is a good place as any to start?

So something like 3 LEDs for the engine exhaust, and then some lights for the cockpit, right? Any lights that change color, or just blink on/off? 

Or am I missing anything? (knight rider effect at take-off maybe  )

Brad.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm surprised no one posted the fact that this is one of the first vehicle kit from Moebius that you can take out of the box and drool over and then get it back in without going nuts.......:tongue: I'm not including the small kits.


----------

